# Is it really possible to desensitize a clipper phobia horse



## Cloud9 (17 September 2010)

I have had my horse a number of years now - and he just never gets any easier to clip.  Last night I searched the forums for tips on how to overcome this and will now start my sessions yet again with him.  

He is a medium to heavyweight cob with very course mane and feather.  He is hogged and while he will put up with this as soon as I get near his ears/face is when the problem starts.  I used to do between his ears with scissors but he will accept my very very old pair of Liverman whisper clippers to do the job with lots of treats.  I have never been able to clip his legs without getting injured and to clip his body is a trauma - even though I take my time.  He will tolerate so much then just explodes.  And it can get quite scary which makes me nervous to clip him which obviously makes the situation worse.  This is all very frustrating as I love him to bits and have never hurt him and makes me said about his lack of trust in this situation.

I have used ACP and Sedalin in the job in the past and while it does make it a little easier he still gets very upset.  He is just such a hairy horse and the cost of sedation by the vet is so expensive.

Do clipper shy horses ever come to accept it or am I fighting a losing battle.  I would love to show him but I would need to clip his legs etc.  He looks so smart when all trimmed up but I feel like it is time to admit defeat.


----------



## Chumsmum (17 September 2010)

Hiya.

I'm sure you will get lots of good advice on here 

I've got some Moser Artiko clippers which are supposed to be particulary quiet and I'm happy for you to use them and see if they are any better?  They are mains powered.

You say it worries you and perhaps rubs off on him - is he any different if anyone else tries to clip him?  Do you do it on your own?


----------



## L&M (17 September 2010)

I dread this time of year as my sec d is exactly the same and has not improved in the 5 yrs I have owned him. I have tried de-sensitizing, twitching, sedalin and full sedation, but to no avail as he fights through it all. Unfortuantely he has to be clipped as is hunted weekly and is a sweaty lad - otherwise I would just not bother.
I did invest in a pair of Moser Avalon cordless clippers, which he is slightly better with, and at least they are safer with no cord if he starts creating! I also always wear my riding hat and knee guards as having been kicked across the stable on numerous occasions, have learnt the hard way.
I think some horses can be de-sensitized, but if they have a deep seated fear of clipping like mine, or have had a bad experience in the past, it is not always possible.
Good luck!


----------



## Cloud9 (17 September 2010)

Chumsmum said:



			Hiya.

I'm sure you will get lots of good advice on here 

I've got some Moser Artiko clippers which are supposed to be particulary quiet and I'm happy for you to use them and see if they are any better?  They are mains powered.

You say it worries you and perhaps rubs off on him - is he any different if anyone else tries to clip him?  Do you do it on your own?
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks - what would I do without you!!!  Willing to try anything - YO wants to do Parelli on him!!!  I am going to start to try and desensitize him from tonight - using long line in the round pen along with a hand massager.

Only one other person has clipped him and he was better form them so maybe getting someone else to do it might work.  Do you fancy giving it a try!!!  Don't blame you if you don't want to.  

Have also heard that Liverman Harmony battery clippers are good and quiet to - if I decide to go the route of buying another pair I will ebay my Heineger Handy clippers - they do vibrate really badly and seem quite loud.


----------



## Chumsmum (17 September 2010)

Of course I'll give it a go but I take no responsibility for wonky lines and missed bits 

My Mosers are light duty really but you should be able to give him some sort of clip with them if you want me to use them?  Worth a try anyway.

Regarding the Parelli.. I know I've got good control over Toby in my halter and long line if he having a paddy so might be worth trying..?  You can borrow mine if you want, it's cob size?


----------



## Katkin (17 September 2010)

I've got Moser Avalon's too and they are great.  Managed to get a very nervous mare done by gently introducing them over a couple of days. They take longer to do a full clip but are much quieter and hardly any vibration. No cord and quite a long battery life between charges.  You can buy the dog version of the clipper blade which is smaller than the horse one for getting into nooks and crannies.  The best thing is that the clip on blades are virtually impossible to nip or cut them with if they are jump around a bit.


----------



## Chumsmum (17 September 2010)

Just for info, the Avalons are the cordless version of mine.  

Kay has these and loves them - originally bought for her old mare who was v difficult to clip and the only ones she could get on with.


----------



## Vetwrap (17 September 2010)

I have been working on this, using a dually, an electric toothbrush on a long stick and then moving onto something like this...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACRYLIC-HAND-...5?pt=UK_Health_Massage_RL&hash=item2c5755ede3

I haven't actually clipped them yet, but the youngster is happy being "massaged" all over - the main problem was our ex-hunter, who was frankly frightening!

He seems a lot better - but time will tell!


----------



## Pidgeon (17 September 2010)

try patches as she managed to work wonders with her horse....


----------



## Chumsmum (17 September 2010)

As mentioned on these links, standing them next to a well behaved horse being clipped so they can see it's not a problem is a good one, I did this with Toby using Chumley before I clipped him for the first time and you could see him watching and making notes lol.

Also starting off with an easy bit such as a shoulder until they relax but moving quickly on to the tricky bits - I do this with mine as they get bored (even with a haynet) after an hour of me faffing about...

As for having to use scissors around the ears, I think a few horses are sensitive around that area, I can do every bit of Chum, however he is not that keen sometimes around the ears and he was twitched to do his ears the year he was fully clipped out so don't worry about that too much.

I've seen you brush him without problems so guessing it's just the sound/feel of the clippers that's the problem?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horse-care-index/general/tag/Clipping


----------



## Cloud9 (17 September 2010)

Thank you for all your replies - so maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel.  I will PM Patches (hope she doesn't mind).

Willing to try anything.  He is such a big brute and when he throws his weight around he drags me round like a rag doll.

On the brightside he was the same with the dentist - until I changed to Adrian Brazier - within half and hour he was using power tools in his mouth - and I thought I would never see the day that that would happen.

I guess some people really do have an afinity with natural horsemanship - and my horse knows I havent.  (I blame my parents for refusing to buy me a pony when I was little - only took up riding very late on - my horse was my 30th birthday present to myself).

Still love him to bits though


----------



## Marie_P (17 September 2010)

Yes, it is definitely possible!

My pony was terrified of clippers and would think nothing of rearing up and boxing at me with his front legs if I went near him with them.

I had to sedate him every time I wanted to clip.

I then spent a couple of days playing with an electric toothbrush all over him, building up to some very quiet face trimmers, and eventually the proper clippers (Lister Star).

It took 2 days of the smaller stuff, then on the 3rd day I gave him a full clip.  He was still a bit tricky on his belly and wouldn't let me do his head, but I could get everything else off.

He is now out on loan and his loaner can also clip him.


----------



## Maesfen (17 September 2010)

Make a recording of noisy clippers running and have that playing non-stop the whole while he's in the stable every day for as long as possible.  That's worked for several horses I know.  If it's the feel of them he doesn't like, the electric massagers are good to desensitize too.
I have the Moser Rex and they've never failed me yet.  Yes, it takes a lot longer but if you do fiddly bits one day, legs the next, body the next leaving head and neck to last, they've usually accepted it by then although I know some horses that prefer to have their head and neck done first too, so play it by ear.  The other alternative is vet sedation so if you use that have a friend with another pair of clippers so that they can do one side, you the other.  Only thing is, don't fanny about making perfect lines, you just need to get it off to start with.  It might mean he looks a bit moth eaten at first but you can work on that with the smaller clippers later.


----------



## BigRed (17 September 2010)

My last horse was fine to clip, but if the blades were not adjusted properly or were a little blunt she would quickly become uncooperative.  Are you sure that your clippers are correctly adjusted and that your aren't accidentally pinching him ? That will quickly put off the most sensible horse, never mind one that didn't like being clipped in the first place.


----------



## Kenzo (17 September 2010)

A horse I use to ride and look after was petrified of clippers, in all the time the owner has had her, she only every had her clipped once and had to be sedated, she even tried making a pair of card bord clippers to get her used to them without the wires or sound, soon as she saw them even over the stable door she'd go crackers, you couldn't go near her.

I clipped her face and neck with a pair of clippers straight off a few years ago after I'd had her for a few months, not sure what the problem was, owner didn't believe me, I think she'd just go used to me, perhaps didn't need to fear them, who knows, very strange.

So yes I do think they can be desensitized, but just takes time and patience.


----------



## Cloud9 (17 September 2010)

I think you may have hit the nail on the head Kenzo - i think the problem is me - if someone confident did him he may be better.  I like clipping but as soon as he starts playing up and I get really nervous -well to be honest I feel nervous from the start but try not to show it.  I have clipped other friends horses no problem, but then again they all tolerate clipping.

I have an eletric massager so am going to try to use that every night this week in our round pen.

He is funny though - will let me put clippers on him over his body, however not his legs/face, but its as soon as I start to clip he goes mad - twitching his skin, stamping and barging me all around and snorting.  It must be the sensation that clipping gives he does not like. 

With regard to sharp blades/tension - I will be using new blades and I guess the tension is right as they cut really well??


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (18 September 2010)

It is possible but you need to start believing in yourself before your horse will!!! Treat yourself to Michael Peace's DVD on clipper training for clipper phobic horses. No fancy kit, just quiet common sense. Good luck x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 September 2010)

I'd love to know how you get on. My lad was fine the first coupe of times I clipped, then someone else did it and he was OK, a bit funny. The next time I went to do it, he tried to kill me and I ended up having to sedate him properly as the sedolin just wasn't doing anything. I'd love to get his legs done cos I'm dreading the winter and the mud at our yard with full feathers!


----------



## doferdude (18 September 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Make a recording of noisy clippers running and have that playing non-stop the whole while he's in the stable every day for as long as possible.  That's worked for several horses I know.
		
Click to expand...

 Along the same lines, we put a hook about 10' up and hung our clippers from them. Run them overnight so the horse associates them with relaxing. Should work after a while. Also the company who sharpen my blades suggested a wahl ambassador for around the ears for such a horse. Works well but that is all they can be used for, its only a small trimmer (probs meant for dogs and smaller!), but for the size and noise it makes it is powerful.


----------



## soloequestrian (18 September 2010)

I think a lot of the time when they are naughty, people try to restrain them more and more (sedation etc) and they feel even more threatened.  With mine (17hh TB) who was scared of clippers, I first had him in an indoor school on a lunge line with the clippers going.  I just took my time getting near him and if he got scared, he could go to the end of the lunge.  We were two hours before I actually got any hair off, but a couple of days later he would stand still in the indoor, without any restraint, and let me clip.  Even now, with no school available, I always clip him outside (have cordless clippers!) and let him move if he wants to.


----------



## Ali2 (18 September 2010)

My last horse was terrified of clippers.  We had to clip his legs for a treatment he was having and, rather than sedate, we used clicker training.  Worked an absolute treat.  In a few short sessions his legs were almost glued to the floor - he wasn't moving out of the way of any clippers, no way, he was going to get that click and treat!  I have a short 'essay' if you want it?


----------



## Angelbones (18 September 2010)

Not possible with one of our ponies. Nothing worked and believe me we tried everything. He has to be knocked out - right on the floor - to be clipped. We have to use Immac on his feathers, can't get anywhere near him with scissors or anything sharp. Still have to work out how to get his whiskers off.


----------



## Cloud9 (18 September 2010)

Angelbones said:



			Not possible with one of our ponies. Nothing worked and believe me we tried everything. He has to be knocked out - right on the floor - to be clipped. We have to use Immac on his feathers, can't get anywhere near him with scissors or anything sharp. Still have to work out how to get his whiskers off.
		
Click to expand...

God - and I was getting really hopeful!!!

I hope my sessions are a little more succesful otherwise I am gonna need alot of Immac!!!

Will report back on how I get on - might try to get some videos too.  My yard owner wants to do the work but I think I need to do it or he might be fine for her but not for me.


----------



## Spinal Tap (18 September 2010)

My old cob was seriously clipperphobic & had to be sedated heavily and effectively trapped in a stable to be clipped.  I tried to get him used to some battery beard trimmers by holding them in my hand with a carrot & turning them on, all I succeeded in doing was making him temporarily phobic of carrots too  

I got a 'Parelli man' out & after he did the games with him, he started desensitising work to the beard trimmers by using a very simple approach & retreat technique out in the open (in the middle of a field).  By the end of the first session he was able to clip his shoulders and neck, and after 3 sessions he could clip him anywhere, and more importantly, so could I.  After that I bought some of the Avalon clippers because although he would tolerate being clipped using standard ones, he was happiest if he could walk around while he was clipped.  No more sedation needed, horse not sweaty and me very happy


----------



## JenHunt (20 September 2010)

I used Michael Peace's method on my Ron, who had been soo spooked previously when being clipped that he went up and put his head through the stable roof.

When I got him you couldn't even turn the clippers on near him. I followed the DVD to the letter, and within 2 weeks he was happy for me to clip him (spent maybe half an hour max each night working with him). Now, 5 years on, I can clip him without even a head collar on. He is happy even for me to clip his face and ear which had been the main problem. 

Last winter I also managed to prove to myself that it wasn't just a bonding thing with me and Ron by clipping 2 other horses who were allegedly needing to be sedated for clipping. I did both horses in one night with no sedation. neither were as bad as Ron to start with, but they'd been rushed and upset by it. 

wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Mchael Peace DVD on clipping. well worth the money it cost, just in the saved sedatives!


----------



## Cloud9 (21 September 2010)

jenhunt said:



			I used Michael Peace's method on my Ron, who had been soo spooked previously when being clipped that he went up and put his head through the stable roof.

wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Mchael Peace DVD on clipping. well worth the money it cost, just in the saved sedatives!
		
Click to expand...

Wow - well thats sold it to me - will buy today.  Had a physio out last night to iron out a couple of muscle issues with him - he has got to have a few days offs so my aim is to start next weekend with his clipper training - don't want to undo the money I spent!!!  

So hopefully in a week or so I can give a positive update.


----------



## Humble (21 September 2010)

Hi you can get Michael Pearce's DVD about clipping on Ru books for £9.95 instead of £25
http://www.rubooks.co.uk/search.php...09~0010BRN00020~0030CAT00092&nbResult=112&las


----------



## mytwofriends (21 September 2010)

I'm going to try clipping my saint of a horse in front of my scared horse and see if that works.  The saint will stand like a rock and actually go to sleep, even letting me do his ears etc., whereas the scared boy will try to hurl you across the yard the moment you get anywhere near his neck.  To be fair I've never done him myself, but my late friend who owned him used to have one HECK of a time!

Luckily he's not such a hairy character so I can probably get away with just one clip this winter (my other boy needed four clips last year  so lucky he's the easy one!).

Failing everything it'll be sedation time I fear .......


----------



## mcnaughty (24 September 2010)

Electric toothbrush in the bottom of a bucket with another bucket with 2 x daily feed in it sounds the best idea for general desensitising.  Also do the clipping outside - they feel less threatened.


----------



## shark1 (24 September 2010)

it definatley is possible i think.
i have the sharpest horse ever who initally when she heard clippers reared and shook and legged it away, literally it was not safe to turn them on anywhere near her.
but mine are clipped all year round and she was no exception! she always watched tranfixed when i do another in front of her (i know there is no evidence suggesting horses learn from watching but the noise desensitisation must do some good)
we always had vet sedation for about 2 years, about 6 times a year, and then gradually she came around to it, we could do her body fine , still her face is a no-no and legs are dangerous but doable! but i really think it can be done. keep trying!!


----------



## gem2buc (24 September 2010)

Reading with interest - my boy seems to be 'ok' once we've got going; but certainly is not relaxed and can't get near his head and daren't try his legs.  It seems to be the noise with him. Just wondered if anyone tried cotton wool in ears?


----------



## Mabel98 (25 September 2010)

Whatever you do, please be careful! Sometimes it's just safer to sedate. I live with the consequences of a bad clipping accident several years on......


----------



## gem2buc (25 September 2010)

Mabel98 said:



			Whatever you do, please be careful! Sometimes it's just safer to sedate. I live with the consequences of a bad clipping accident several years on......
		
Click to expand...

What happened?


----------



## Mabel98 (25 September 2010)

I got kicked just below the knee which shattered the tibial plateau. I was told I would never ride again and would always walk with a limp but have just started eventing again this year and can walk fine! I used to be a serious runner though and can't do more than jog a few steps. I still have the pins and plates in my leg and am making the most of riding before I need a knee replacement in a few years. Count myself very lucky but I wish I hadn't persevered and twitched the horse. I guess I was just unlucky.


----------



## beautruman (26 September 2010)

you say that he is ok for a while then explodes. have you checked that the clippers are not getting hot?


----------



## wanderersmelody (26 September 2010)

Have you tried putting ear plugs in his his ears? I clip a lot and do a pony who is twitchy the minute you turn the clippers on. Last year I popped sheepskin ear plugs in his ears - different pony. Clipped him yesteray and put the ear plugs in straight away. someone came up and asked if he was sedated!!!! Give it a go. You may be surprised. You can either make them by cutting an old sheepsking numnah up or buy them from Courtlea numnahs. You have to really push them in hard but they don't seem to min.  Good luck


----------



## xloopylozzax (26 September 2010)

another who wonders if its a problem with blades. 
do you clean them every few strokes, dip them in meths to cool and wash the hair out of them (when running) then squirt with clipper oil/wd40 and use sharp blades at the right tension?

is his coat clean? if hes particularily greasy it will pull on his skin making him uncomfortable.

this is why we prefer horses who havent been clipped before- if they havent had someone cock it up they are 99/100 fine as long as you give them chance and do it right to start with.

saying that we've never sedated anything, never needed to!


----------

